# Scavolini e autogrill



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Capisco che la Scavolini richiede un certo investimento ed è piacevole mostrarla a chi ci viene a trovare, ma se non si cucina mai, se i pasti non vengono consumati insieme con gioia e dialogo e si mangiano panini all’autogrill (o ostriche al ristorante) che senso ha?
Ma davvero siete convinti che i problemi di coppia si risolvano con il tradimento?
Gli impegni economici li abbiamo tutti, le responsabilità nei confronti dei figli anche, la fatica di rassicurare le famiglie di origine sono cose che hanno affrontato e superato anche coloro che si sono separati, si può fare.

Ma soprattutto la soluzione esistenziale si risolve scopando in giro, ma davvero?


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che la Scavolini richiede un certo investimento ed è piacevole mostrarla a chi ci viene a trovare, ma se non si cucina mai, se i pasti non vengono consumati insieme con gioia e dialogo e si mangiano panini all’autogrill (o ostriche al ristorante) che senso ha?
> Ma davvero siete convinti che i problemi di coppia si risolvano con il tradimento?
> Gli impegni economici li abbiamo tutti, le responsabilità nei confronti dei figli anche, la fatica di rassicurare le famiglie di origine sono cose che hanno affrontato e superato anche coloro che si sono separati, si può fare.
> 
> Ma soprattutto la soluzione esistenziale si risolve scopando in giro, ma davvero?


Secondo me c'è un "in giro" di troppo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me c'è un "in giro" di troppo.


È quello che dicevo 
Si risolvono così i problemi relazionali?
Non fare sesso in un matrimonio dipende solo dal sesso? Non è il sintomo di una malattia relazionale o quanto meno di un fraintendimento relazionale? E fare sesso con altri chiarisce il fraintendimento?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che la Scavolini richiede un certo investimento ed è piacevole mostrarla a chi ci viene a trovare, ma se non si cucina mai, se i pasti non vengono consumati insieme con gioia e dialogo e si mangiano panini all’autogrill (o ostriche al ristorante) che senso ha?
> Ma davvero siete convinti che i problemi di coppia si risolvano con il tradimento?
> Gli impegni economici li abbiamo tutti, le responsabilità nei confronti dei figli anche, la fatica di rassicurare le famiglie di origine sono cose che hanno affrontato e superato anche coloro che si sono separati, si può fare.
> 
> Ma soprattutto la soluzione esistenziale si risolve scopando in giro, ma davvero?


Ma chi ne è convinto?


----------



## patroclo (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero siete convinti che i problemi di coppia si risolvano con il tradimento?
> 
> 
> Ma soprattutto la soluzione esistenziale si risolve scopando in giro, ma davvero?


Avendola provata come strada posso dire assolutamente NO!
Che poi ci siano certi situazioni talmente complicate e incancrenite in cui essere amanti sia una soluzione per continuare a "vivere" non si può negare, almeno nel mondo reale

C'è una spece di scimmie, il bonobo, scimmia assolutamente pacifica e sociale, che risolve tutte le conflittualità con grandi orge nel branco...... forse non sbagliano


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma chi ne è convinto?


A me sembra parecchi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Avendola provata come strada posso dire assolutamente NO!
> Che poi ci siano certi situazioni talmente complicate e incancrenite in cui essere amanti sia una soluzione per continuare a "vivere" non si può negare, almeno nel mondo reale
> 
> C'è una spece di scimmie, il bonobo, scimmia assolutamente pacifica e sociale, che risolve tutte le conflittualità con grandi orge nel branco...... forse non sbagliano


Nonostante siano pacifici i bonobo sono sempre scimmie.


----------



## patroclo (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nonostante siano pacifici i bonobo sono sempre scimmie.


e sei convinta che ci siamo evoluti bene?


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Avendola provata come strada posso dire assolutamente NO!
> Che poi ci siano certi situazioni talmente complicate e incancrenite in cui essere amanti sia una soluzione per continuare a "vivere" non si può negare, almeno nel mondo reale
> 
> *C'è una spece di scimmie, il bonobo, scimmia assolutamente pacifica e sociale, che risolve tutte le conflittualità con grandi orge nel branco...... forse non sbaglian*o



:up:
Direi di no.
Noi facciamo la guerra, loro l'amore.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che la Scavolini richiede un certo investimento ed è piacevole mostrarla a chi ci viene a trovare, ma se non si cucina mai, se i pasti non vengono consumati insieme con gioia e dialogo e si mangiano panini all’autogrill (o ostriche al ristorante) che senso ha?
> Ma davvero siete convinti che i problemi di coppia si risolvano con il tradimento?
> Gli impegni economici li abbiamo tutti, le responsabilità nei confronti dei figli anche, la fatica di rassicurare le famiglie di origine sono cose che hanno affrontato e superato anche coloro che si sono separati, si può fare.
> 
> Ma soprattutto la soluzione esistenziale si risolve scopando in giro, ma davvero?



Ancora? Ma ci credi davvero? Credi davvero che chi scopa in giro abbia problemi seri e reali?

[video=youtube_share;s-rulfPyxuM]https://youtu.be/s-rulfPyxuM[/video]


----------



## Lostris (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello che dicevo
> Si risolvono così i problemi relazionali?
> Non fare sesso in un matrimonio dipende solo dal sesso? Non è il sintomo di una malattia relazionale o quanto meno di un fraintendimento relazionale? E fare sesso con altri chiarisce il fraintendimento?


Certo che sì! Il sesso è un sintomo.

Almeno, nel mio caso è sicuramente così.

Fare sesso con altri non chiarisce ovviamente un tubo nella relazione ufficiale, è semplicemente un sancire ulteriormente l'allontanamento e vivere un percorso "risanante" individuale, da cui l'altro è escluso.

Dubito che ci sia qualcuno che possa davvero pensare che il tradimento sia risolutivo di problemi relazionali nella coppia.
E' "altro" che può collateralmente risultare ininfluente (credo caso raro) sulla coppia o meno, a seconda dell'effetto sull'individuo.


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello che dicevo
> Si risolvono così i problemi relazionali?
> Non fare sesso in un matrimonio dipende solo dal sesso? Non è il sintomo di una malattia relazionale o quanto meno di un fraintendimento relazionale? E fare sesso con altri chiarisce il fraintendimento?


Non fare sesso in coppia è sintomo del fatto che ci si è stancati di farlo con un partner che non è più attraente sotto quel punto di vista.
Il sesso noioso è triste. 
Non è una soluzione per la coppia cercarlo fuori, lo è per il singolo componente che in quei casi almeno vive una vita relazionale più soddisfacente.


----------



## Vera (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che la Scavolini richiede un certo investimento ed è piacevole mostrarla a chi ci viene a trovare, ma se non si cucina mai, se i pasti non vengono consumati insieme con gioia e dialogo e si mangiano panini all’autogrill (o ostriche al ristorante) che senso ha?
> Ma davvero siete convinti che i problemi di coppia si risolvano con il tradimento?
> Gli impegni economici li abbiamo tutti, le responsabilità nei confronti dei figli anche, la fatica di rassicurare le famiglie di origine sono cose che hanno affrontato e superato anche coloro che si sono separati, si può fare.
> 
> Ma soprattutto la soluzione esistenziale si risolve scopando in giro, ma davvero?


Sono qui da nemmeno un anno ma a me fa strano leggere una domanda del genere, sinceramente. Non penso ci siano persone convinte che scopare in giro possa risolvere i problemi a casa. Semplicemente li aiuta a rendere più piacevole la Scavolini e tutto il contorno.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> e sei convinta che ci siamo evoluti bene?


Bene bene no, evoluti tutti nemmeno


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che sì! Il sesso è un sintomo.
> 
> Almeno, nel mio caso è sicuramente così.
> 
> ...


Però il tradimento è usato come soluzione.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono qui da nemmeno un anno ma a me fa strano leggere una domanda del genere, sinceramente. Non penso ci siano persone convinte che scopare in giro possa risolvere i problemi a casa. Semplicemente li aiuta a rendere più piacevole la Scavolini e tutto il contorno.


Non è un modo per cercare una soluzione, non risolutiva?


----------



## Lostris (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però il tradimento è usato come soluzione.


Soluzione a che cosa?

Ma non è risolutivo. Anzi. Apre varchi, percorsi. Scava.

Semmai è distraente. Distrae dal problema reale.
Ecco, può essere in alcuni casi una fuga.


----------



## Vera (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un modo per cercare una soluzione, non risolutiva?


È un palliativo, senza dubbio. Io non ci riuscirei ma cerco di mettermi nei panni di chi non vede vie di uscita, al momento.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono qui da nemmeno un anno ma a me fa strano leggere una domanda del genere, sinceramente. Non penso ci siano persone convinte che scopare in giro possa risolvere i problemi a casa. Semplicemente li aiuta a rendere più piacevole la Scavolini e tutto il contorno.


Ecco questo da traditrice è una cosa che mi ha sempre allontanato dall’amante
L’ Idea di stare meglio in casa se scopavo fuori


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un modo per cercare una soluzione, non risolutiva?



Non ci sono soluzione risolutive.
Se a 30 hai scelto la persona che ti sembrava giusta per la coppia, la famiglia e i figli, constatare che qualcosa è venuto a mancare 10 o 15 anni dopo non ti fa pensare necessariamente "Lascio tutto e cerco di meglio", perché hai già avuto l'esperienza in passato e ti rendi conto che quel "meglio" passa.
Non hai più voglia di ricominciare, sai bene che comunque potrà andare prima o poi i limiti emergeranno, la tua esperienza, quella degli altri sono lì a mostrarti sconfitte e delusioni che non sono mancate a nessuno.
E poi, ti rendi conto, non stai poi così male, anzi.
Quello che ti manca, che manca a te può essere che lo trovi altrove, con un'altra persona.
Non è una soluzione a niente, è qualcosa che a te, come individuo, può piacere e farti piacere.


----------



## Vera (29 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco questo da traditrice è una cosa che mi ha sempre allontanato dall’amante
> L’ Idea di stare meglio in casa se scopavo fuori


Certo, se nonostante l'amante, stai meglio a casa, ti consiglierei di cambiare. Che amante del cazzo ti sei scelta? 
Comunque io intendevo dire che vivere una storia fuori casa, appagante, magari rende più sopportabile la situazione familiare. Torni a casa bella soddisfatta, la visione della faccia di tuo marito può essere più digeribile. Ovviamente parlo da ignorante in materia eh.


----------



## Lostris (29 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Certo, se nonostante l'amante, stai meglio a casa, ti consiglierei di cambiare. Che amante del cazzo ti sei scelta?
> Comunque io intendevo dire che vivere una storia fuori casa, appagante, magari rende più sopportabile la situazione familiare. Torni a casa bella soddisfatta, la visione della faccia di tuo marito può essere più digeribile. Ovviamente parlo da ignorante in materia eh.


Il punto è che per i "puristi" del tradimento, questo è indipendente dalla situazione a casa, per cui nell'equilibrio perfetto dovrebbe anche essere ininfluente.

In pratica io credo che non sia possibile scindersi in questo modo, e ciò che si vive individualmente (indipendentemente dalle spinte che muovono) si ripercuote inevitabilmente - in positivo o in negativo - sul resto.

Sta alla persona attutire eventualmente il più possibile le onde d'urto.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che sì! Il sesso è un sintomo.
> 
> Almeno, nel mio caso è sicuramente così.
> 
> ...


Forse il tradimento può servire nella misura in cui ci si è abituati al partner e alle sue qualità e le si da come scontate..in una persona nuova si trovano nuove ed altre qualità ...che ''sovrastano'' il partner ufficiale..in una gara impari. Perché la convivenza  reale farebbe crollare tante nuove certezze. Se non si è scoperti e da soli si affronta l'iter di sgonfio della bolla, si si può tornare in coppia più carichi di prima. Se si è scoperti c è poco da fare..chi subisce non accetterà mai l agito e l esser stato messo in discussione e a rischio.


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che la Scavolini richiede un certo investimento ed è piacevole mostrarla a chi ci viene a trovare, ma se non si cucina mai, se i pasti non vengono consumati insieme con gioia e dialogo e si mangiano panini all’autogrill (o ostriche al ristorante) che senso ha?
> Ma davvero siete convinti che i problemi di coppia si risolvano con il tradimento?
> Gli impegni economici li abbiamo tutti, le responsabilità nei confronti dei figli anche, la fatica di rassicurare le famiglie di origine sono cose che hanno affrontato e superato anche coloro che si sono separati, si può fare.
> 
> Ma soprattutto la soluzione esistenziale si risolve scopando in giro, ma davvero?


Ma va!
90 traditori su 100 si godono la Scavolini, cucinano se amano farlo  (altrimenti cercano di far sì che sia l'altro a cucinare), contribuiscono come possono a rendere l'atmosfera più leggera possibile, e fuori hanno qualche momento di vacanza. Non credo ai problemoni in casa. Chi ha problemi seri relazionali  (l'incendio in casa) non si preoccupa ne' della Scavolini ne' dell'amante. Al più ha il problema di incrementare quella apparenza di serenità, ovvero di diminuire le situazioni di pesantezza. Poi appunto un po' di vacanza, tempo per i cazzi propri, e la illusione che tutto sia a posto regge alla perfezione.
Ragazzi: chi si vuole separare si separa. Altrimenti sta comunque benino, i problemi si buttano tranquillamente sotto il tappeto, e il resto più o meno lo si fa quagliare.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Certo, se nonostante l'amante, stai meglio a casa, ti consiglierei di cambiare. Che amante del cazzo ti sei scelta?
> Comunque io intendevo dire che vivere una storia fuori casa, appagante, magari rende più sopportabile la situazione familiare. Torni a casa bella soddisfatta, la visione della faccia di tuo marito può essere più digeribile. Ovviamente parlo da ignorante in materia eh.


Tranquilla che i pochi che ho scelto me li sono scelti bene
Non mi sono spiegata.
A me tornare a casa soddisfatta da un altro per stare meglio a casa mette infinita tristezza abche nel rispetto dell’altro che è stato con me 
Mi è capitato di avere questa sensazione e ho preferito concentrarmi sul sistemare le cose a casa


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tranquilla che i pochi che ho scelto me li sono scelti bene
> Non mi sono spiegata.
> A me tornare a casa soddisfatta da un altro per stare meglio a casa mette infinita tristezza abche nel rispetto dell’altro che è stato con me
> Mi è capitato di avere questa sensazione e ho preferito concentrarmi sul sistemare le cose a casa


Appunto. Che se hai problemi seri in casa prima pensi a quelli, e giustamente non hai testa per lo svago.

Sarebbe come dire che con 40 di febbre e una flebo in vena mi preoccupo di uscire a fare la maratona (manco a 18 anni  )


----------



## Vera (29 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tranquilla che i pochi che ho scelto me li sono scelti bene
> Non mi sono spiegata.
> A me tornare a casa soddisfatta da un altro per stare meglio a casa mette infinita tristezza abche nel rispetto dell’altro che è stato con me
> Mi è capitato di avere questa sensazione e ho preferito concentrarmi sul sistemare le cose a casa


Sono io che non riesco a capire fino in fondo. Qual è il tuo stato d'animo una volta rientrata a casa, dopo essere stata con l'amante?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Appunto. Che se hai problemi seri in casa prima pensi a quelli, e giustamente non hai testa per lo svago.
> 
> Sarebbe come dire che con 40 di febbre e una flebo in vena mi preoccupo di uscire a fare la maratona (manco a 18 anni  )


È una questione di priorità. È un modo diverso di vivere ill tradimento.


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2019)

Lei parla da amante, ex tradita, lo fa con la sua solita profonda leggerezza
https://tiasmo-wordpress-com.cdn.am...19/02/23/la-lettera-scarlatta-la-a-di-amante/


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono io che non riesco a capire fino in fondo. Qual è il tuo stato d'animo una volta rientrata a casa, dopo essere stata con l'amante?


Sto bene ma non è che sto meglio in casa perché ho scopato fuori. Mi spiego?
Non è che quello che non era accettabile prima ora lo diventa un pochino di più perché ho scopato con un altro
Anzi quando ho avuto la percezione che non sopportassi alcune cose in casa e avevo un altro ho chiuso con l’altro. E pensa..improvvisamente le cose che non sopportavo più erano diventate assolutamente sopportabile 
Se non sei in grado (tu generico) di separare le due cose secondo me rischi di fare un sacco di cazzate .


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È una questione di priorità. È un modo diverso di vivere ill tradimento.


Ma non mi sembra diverso.
E' un po' il modo di tutti.
La differenza secondo me sta nel fatto che altri o affermano di avere a casa un mostro  (salvo poi scodinzolare al mostro) oppure si dicono rassegnati a una situazione cronica.
Tu fai una priorità di relazione nel senso che a casa il dialogo  (che si fa in due) deve essere a livelli soddisfacenti, altri semplicemente a casa portano la parvenza di buonumore, si accorgono che l'altro è  "spento", ma fanno spalluccia e vanno avanti con Scavolini e quello che è prioritario a loro.
Cambia niente in punto di agire per priorità.
Ma per nessuno la relazione extra e' prioritaria in sé, non so come dire...


----------



## Lostris (29 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma va!
> 90 traditori su 100 si godono la Scavolini, cucinano se amano farlo  (altrimenti cercano di far sì che sia l'altro a cucinare), contribuiscono come possono a rendere l'atmosfera più leggera possibile, e fuori hanno qualche momento di vacanza. Non credo ai problemoni in casa. Chi ha problemi seri relazionali  (l'incendio in casa) non si preoccupa ne' della Scavolini ne' dell'amante. Al più ha il problema di incrementare quella apparenza di serenità, ovvero di diminuire le situazioni di pesantezza. Poi appunto un po' di vacanza, tempo per i cazzi propri, e la illusione che tutto sia a posto regge alla perfezione.
> Ragazzi: chi si vuole separare si separa. Altrimenti sta comunque benino, i problemi si buttano tranquillamente sotto il tappeto, e il resto più o meno lo si fa quagliare.


certo che lo si fa quagliare finchè si vuole farlo.

Ma non parlerei di illusione che tutto sia a posto, si può anche avere tranquillamente la consapevolezza che tutto a posto non è, eppure per n ragioni ce lo si fa andar bene ugualmente.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che la Scavolini richiede un certo investimento ed è piacevole mostrarla a chi ci viene a trovare, ma se non si cucina mai, se i pasti non vengono consumati insieme con gioia e dialogo e si mangiano panini all’autogrill (o ostriche al ristorante) che senso ha?
> Ma davvero siete convinti che i problemi di coppia si risolvano con il tradimento?
> Gli impegni economici li abbiamo tutti, le responsabilità nei confronti dei figli anche, la fatica di rassicurare le famiglie di origine sono cose che hanno affrontato e superato anche coloro che si sono separati, si può fare.
> 
> Ma soprattutto la soluzione esistenziale si risolve scopando in giro, ma davvero?


Mah... le persone che tradiscono oggi credo, come già detto, che non debbano superare niente ..lo fanno perlopiu  perché è divertente..  
ci sono più occasioni di “interscambio” e non si pensa di fare poi chissà che di male ...
Stai elevando troppo il livello se associ alla ricerca di soluzione a problemi ...
Poi c’e chi lo fa anche per quello ..ma non credo siano tanti in proporzione , sai ? 
Io ho spesso occasione di confrontarmi soprattutto con uomini ..e facendo un’indagine personale , è considerata talmente una norma ..quasi una routine ...che sei strano se non lo contempli ...


----------



## Vera (29 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sto bene ma non è che sto meglio in casa perché ho scopato fuori. Mi spiego?
> Non è che quello che non era accettabile prima ora lo diventa un pochino di più perché ho scopato con un altro
> Anzi quando ho avuto la percezione che non sopportassi alcune cose in casa e avevo un altro ho chiuso con l’altro. E pensa..improvvisamente le cose che non sopportavo più erano diventate assolutamente sopportabile
> Se non sei in grado (tu generico) di separare le due cose secondo me rischi di fare un sacco di cazzate .


Ah, sono un'esperta di cazzate ma questa mi manca  Anche perché, in genere, preferisco sempre cercare la soluzione ai miei problemi, a volte in maniera radicale.
Trovo sempre difficile comprendere in toto ma penso di aver capito cosa intendi.
Grazie per avermi mostrato un punto di vista diverso da quelli che avevo imparato a conoscere qui.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non mi sembra diverso.
> E' un po' il modo di tutti.
> La differenza secondo me sta nel fatto che altri o affermano di avere a casa un mostro  (salvo poi scodinzolare al mostro) oppure si dicono rassegnati a una situazione cronica.
> Tu fai una priorità di relazione nel senso che a casa il dialogo  (che si fa in due) deve essere a livelli soddisfacenti, altri semplicemente a casa portano la parvenza di buonumore, si accorgono che l'altro è  "spento", ma fanno spalluccia e vanno avanti con Scavolini e quello che è prioritario a loro.
> ...


Lo è nel momento in cui arriva prima di quello che hai a casa o del decidere di mettere un punto 
Non parlo di separarsi eh
Io non mi separo per il momento. Per mille motivazioni che nulla hanno a che vedere con il fatto che sto bene così ma so in coscienza di aver tentato il possibile per far funzionare le cose. Ora mi sono distaccata emotivamente da quello che ho a casa e vivo serenamente i miei momenti. Ma per riuscire a staccarmi dovevo essere sicura che restare lì emotivamente e fattivamente servisse a qualcosa e che il mio impegno doveva essere stato il massimo possibile. Lo dovevo a me e ai miei figli
Dall’altra parte non c’e Stato lo stesso impegno e questo mi ha aiutato ad allontanarmi da chi non ha saputo mettere la famiglia prima di se


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> certo che lo si fa quagliare finchè si vuole farlo.
> 
> Ma non parlerei di illusione che tutto sia a posto, si può anche avere tranquillamente la consapevolezza che tutto a posto non è, eppure per n ragioni ce lo si fa andar bene ugualmente.


Capiamoci. Ovviamente non parlo di perfezione.

Se te lo fai andare bene significa che ti va bene. Un dialogo lo si fa in due. Il rispetto circola sempre in direzione biunivoca. Se dai atto che il rapporto è mancante (dialogo, rispetto o quello che vuoi) significa che ti sta tutto sommato bene non mettercelo neppure tu. E che quindi tu stai comunque bene, e l'altro non sai ma non è prioritario.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero siete convinti che i problemi di coppia si risolvano con il tradimento?


Penso che qualcuno la consideri una soluzione, e penso che finisca per moltiplicarli (i problemi)

Però c'è anche chi considera una soluzione rimandare Berlusconi al parlamento europeo, per risolvere i nostri problemi con la UE.. quindi..


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mah... le persone che tradiscono oggi credo, come già detto, che non debbano superare niente ..lo fanno perlopiu  perché è divertente..
> ci sono più occasioni di “interscambio” e non si pensa di fare poi chissà che di male ...
> Stai elevando troppo il livello se associ alla ricerca di soluzione a problemi ...
> Poi c’e chi lo fa anche per quello ..ma non credo siano tanti in proporzione , sai ?
> Io ho spesso occasione di confrontarmi soprattutto con uomini ..e facendo un’indagine personale , è considerata talmente una norma ..quasi una routine ...che sei strano se non lo contempli ...


L'ambiente (lavoro, compagnie, range anagrafico etc.) che frequenti (generico) è determinante per stabilire quanti sensi di colpa e responsabilità attribuisci al tradimento. 
In effetti in alcuni è assolutamente sdoganato, rientra nella consuetudine, qualcosa di divertente che fanno tutti e che pertanto non vi è alcuna ragione perché tu debba rinunciarvi.
Lo strano diventa non avere desiderio.
Il padre di una mia cara amica lavorava in Rai negli anni '60. Fedelissimo alla moglie -  uno dei pochi - : gli fecero trovare una donna nuda in camerino.


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo è nel momento in cui arriva prima di quello che hai a casa o del decidere di mettere un punto
> Non parlo di separarsi eh
> Io non mi separo per il momento. Per mille motivazioni che nulla hanno a che vedere con il fatto che sto bene così ma so in coscienza di aver tentato il possibile per far funzionare le cose. Ora mi sono distaccata emotivamente da quello che ho a casa e vivo serenamente i miei momenti. Ma per riuscire a staccarmi dovevo essere sicura che restare lì emotivamente e fattivamente servisse a qualcosa e che il mio impegno doveva essere stato il massimo possibile. Lo dovevo a me e ai miei figli
> Dall’altra parte non c’e Stato lo stesso impegno e questo mi ha aiutato ad allontanarmi da chi non ha saputo mettere la famiglia prima di se


Non mi stai dicendo niente di diverso da quello che dico.
Però non credo che tu viva il fatto di non separarti come una condanna.


----------



## Lostris (29 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Capiamoci. Ovviamente non parlo di perfezione.
> 
> Se te lo fai andare bene significa che ti va bene. Un dialogo lo si fa in due. Il rispetto circola sempre in direzione biunivoca. Se dai atto che il rapporto è mancante (dialogo, rispetto o quello che vuoi) significa che ti sta tutto sommato bene non mettercelo neppure tu. E che quindi tu stai comunque bene, e l'altro non sai ma non è prioritario.


Ma perchè dai per scontata la parità tra dare e ricevere e che sia questo a cui si tenda? Mica è detto.

E a mio parere il farselo andare bene è uguale all'andare bene solo nelle conseguenze in superficie. Non direi proprio che è la stessa cosa, ovviamente dipende da quanto si è interessati ad approfondire oltre ciò che si vede.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Lei parla da amante, ex tradita, lo fa con la sua solita profonda leggerezza
> https://tiasmo-wordpress-com.cdn.am...19/02/23/la-lettera-scarlatta-la-a-di-amante/


Il calcolo delle probabilità presuppone che si voglia vincere, mentre la chiave per me è il PRESENTE. Un presente che non fa pensare al futuro.

P.S. Ho una visualizzazione della pagina deformata.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non mi stai dicendo niente di diverso da quello che dico.
> Però non credo che tu viva il fatto di non separarti come una condanna.


No no assolutamente  anche perché è una mia scelta


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma perchè dai per scontata la parità tra dare e ricevere e che sia questo a cui si tenda? Mica è detto.
> 
> E a mio parere il farselo andare bene è uguale all'andare bene solo nelle conseguenze in superficie. Non direi proprio che è la stessa cosa, ovviamente dipende da quanto si è interessati ad approfondire oltre ciò che si vede.


Non è  "parità". E' omogeneità. Io posso darti cento di rispetto, e ricevere da te cinquanta. E il nostro rapporto può essere calibrato su quell'equilibrio. Se io però percepisco come carenza quel cinquanta che mi dai, stai pure tranquilla che non manterrò per parte mia il cento, o comunque il livello che credevo ottimale. Un circolo al ribasso, in cui il rispetto  (ho preso il rispetto, ma può essere qualsiasi cosa... Anche un dialogo puramente formale) e' destinato a sparire.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mah... le persone che tradiscono oggi credo, come già detto, che non debbano superare niente ..lo fanno perlopiu  perché è divertente..
> ci sono più occasioni di “interscambio” e non si pensa di fare poi chissà che di male ...
> Stai elevando troppo il livello se associ alla ricerca di soluzione a problemi ...
> Poi c’e chi lo fa anche per quello ..ma non credo siano tanti in proporzione , sai ?
> Io ho spesso occasione di confrontarmi soprattutto con uomini ..e facendo un’indagine personale , è considerata talmente una norma ..quasi una routine ...che sei strano se non lo contempli ...


Il fatto che ci sia una quantità enorme di persone che non sono in grado di compiere un minimo lavoro di introspezione, non significa che no ci siano significati ignoti agli stessi individui.
Si tradisce per problemi relazionali o problemi individuali. Proprio problemi di identità.
Anche se c’è chi fa differenze di genere, come Galimberti, io non sono convintissima.


L’opinione di Galimberti è che gli uomini e le donne siano diversi è una teoria interessante.
Nel video al link si spiega bene, ma dura più di un’ora. 
Riporto la parte iniziale di una trascrizione. 

“L’uomo è uno e la donna è due (di Umberto Galimberti)quando dico la donna è due non sto pensando uno più uno ma sto pensando
l’uno e l’altro, l’uno e l’altro.
Cioè la struttura del femminile è la relazione, non l’identità.
La donna trova la sua identità nella relazione, voi capite allora perchè per una donna una relazione che si interrompe equivale alla perdità di identità, perchè la figura della relazione per lei è essenziale, e questo è biologico…
Il loro corpo è fatto per due, innanzitutto, anche se non mettono al mondo un figlio hanno una disposizione anatomica per la generazione, per un altra vita, due.
E in loro l’identità e subordinata alla relazione.
E’ per questo che le donne amano, sanno amare, mentre gli uomini sono delle identità che hanno relazioni, perchè per loro la relazione è subordinata all’identità.
Per avere una relazione io devo concepire l’altro come un altro da me, ma i maschi non ce la fanno..
Perchè? Perchè la mente maschile è una mente modesta che conosce solo un canale di pensiero, un canale logico matematico sostanzialmente.
Mentre la donna non ha solo quel canale li, ha altre forme di comprensione del mondo..
Per esempio ha il sentimento”

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oFUnnhoYfXk


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

È buffo che tante persone che vivono il tradimento compensativo, neghino di farlo.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È buffo che tante persone che vivono il tradimento compensativo, neghino di farlo.


Chi?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Chi?


Leggi gli interventi.
Del resto se non fosse una (ri)compensa non si tradirebbe.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggi gli interventi.
> Del resto se non fosse una (ri)compensa non si tradirebbe.


Siamo intervenuti in 4


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che ci sia una quantità enorme di persone che non sono in grado di compiere un minimo lavoro di introspezione, non significa che no ci siano significati ignoti agli stessi individui.
> Si tradisce per problemi relazionali o problemi individuali. Proprio problemi di identità.
> Anche se c’è chi fa differenze di genere, come Galimberti, io non sono convintissima.
> 
> ...



Francamente: luoghi comuni sessisti e banalità un tanto al chilo. Lascia perdere quelli che alla fine si mettono a scrivere per Repubblica, hanno l'innata tendenza a compiacere e rassicurare creando schemini elementari per donne frustrate.
Trovi più approfondimenti qui, in questo forum.
Se trovi nella vita un uomo che dice queste cose fuggi.
Sinceramente, eh.


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggi gli interventi.
> Del resto se non fosse una (ri)compensa non si tradirebbe.


Ma si tradisce perché fondamentalmente fare tutte le stesse cose per tutta la vita alla fine per molti diventa uno stress.
Quella sensazione di essere "arrivato", di non avere altro che giornate sempre uguali.
O sei uno che tendenzialmente ama fiction e divano e non hai una grande quantità di ormoni e ti prendi un gatto, oppure il desiderio di avere altre storie ce lo hanno tutti.
Dal desiderio alla realizzazione ci sono di mezzo tanti ostacoli sui quale varrebbe la pena indagare, una buona volta e che sono quelli che limitano il numero di tradimenti.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Francamente: luoghi comuni sessisti e banalità un tanto al chilo. Lascia perdere quelli che alla fine si mettono a scrivere per Repubblica, hanno l'innata tendenza a compiacere e rassicurare creando schemini elementari per donne frustrate.
> Trovi più approfondimenti qui, in questo forum.
> Se trovi nella vita un uomo che dice queste cose fuggi.
> Sinceramente, eh.


Vabbè Recalcati è un piacione, Galimberti un banale sessista. Scrivi tu una decina di libri e fai un giro di conferenze. 
Non vorrei sembrare Fassino, te lo auguro.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma si tradisce perché fondamentalmente fare tutte le stesse cose per tutta la vita alla fine per molti diventa uno stress.
> Quella sensazione di essere "arrivato", di non avere altro che giornate sempre uguali.
> O sei uno che tendenzialmente ama fiction e divano e non hai una grande quantità di ormoni e ti prendi un gatto, oppure il desiderio di avere altre storie ce lo hanno tutti.
> Dal desiderio alla realizzazione ci sono di mezzo tanti ostacoli sui quale varrebbe la pena indagare, una buona volta.


Quindi chi non tradisce è una persona vuota senza interessi e con problemi ormonali?
Allora i traditori sono dei fighi pieni di interessi? Quali?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma si tradisce perché fondamentalmente fare tutte le stesse cose per tutta la vita alla fine per molti diventa uno stress.
> Quella sensazione di essere "arrivato", di non avere altro che giornate sempre uguali.
> O sei uno che tendenzialmente ama fiction e divano e non hai una grande quantità di ormoni e ti prendi un gatto, oppure il desiderio di avere altre storie ce lo hanno tutti.
> Dal desiderio alla realizzazione ci sono di mezzo tanti ostacoli sui quale varrebbe la pena indagare, una buona volta e che sono quelli che limitano il numero di tradimenti.


Mah non concordo


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè Recalcati è un piacione, Galimberti un banale sessista. Scrivi tu una decina di libri e fai un giro di conferenze.
> Non vorrei sembrare Fassino, te lo auguro.


Oddio di gente che scrive libri e riesce anche venderne ce n’e parecchia
Non userei questo come metro di valutazione.
Senza nulla togliere ai due autori che cito visto che il poco che ho letto sono citazioni che vengono pubblicate e che non condivido


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggi gli interventi.
> Del resto se non fosse una (ri)compensa non si tradirebbe.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Siamo intervenuti in 4


Dimmi .. o mio signore.. sono forse io..?
(Cit)


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè Recalcati è un piacione, Galimberti un banale sessista. Scrivi tu una decina di libri e fai un giro di conferenze.
> Non vorrei sembrare Fassino, te lo auguro.



Va beh, ma anche Schopenhauer ha scritto diverse bestialità nel suo _L'arte di trattare le donne_.
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'arte_di_trattare_le_donne
Di certo non mi metto a citarlo, anche se è un filosofo per certi versi superiore a Galimberti e Recalcati.


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi chi non tradisce è una persona vuota senza interessi e con problemi ormonali?
> Allora i traditori sono dei fighi pieni di interessi? Quali?


Tradire e desiderio di tradire sono due cose diverse.
Mai provato desiderio verso un altro uomo, da sposata?
Credo di sì, dato che è molto frequente.
A me è capitato, certo, verso altre donne. 
Poi l'ho represso.
Cosa c'è all'origine di questo desiderio e perché non gli si dà spazio?


----------



## Lostris (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dimmi .. o mio signore.. sono forse io..?
> (Cit)


Meglio di cluedo.

mi sento una delle sospettate numero uno


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dimmi .. o mio signore.. sono forse io..?
> (Cit)


Tu lo hai detto


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, ma anche Schopenhauer ha scritto diverse bestialità nel suo _L'arte di trattare le donne_.
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'arte_di_trattare_le_donne
> Di certo non mi metto a citarlo, anche se è un filosofo per certi versi superiore a Galimberti e Recalcati.


Quello che dice è esattamente quello che viene descritto da Galimberti “Il filosofo afferma che la bellezza della donna agli occhi degli uomini risiede nell'istinto sessuale. Afferma inoltre che la donna appartiene al “secondo sesso” che da ogni punto di vista è inferiore all'uomo e quindi quest'ultimo deve essere comprensivo nei suoi confronti; aggiunge, poi, che l'uomo è diretto in tutto a differenza della donna che è completamente l'inverso.”


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Meglio di cluedo.
> 
> mi sento una delle sospettate numero uno





Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu lo hai detto


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Perché non sei sempre così?? :amici:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

A me sembra evidente che se il tradimento non è vissuto come una esperienza transitoria, finalizzata a una nuova relazione, non possa che essere complementare e quindi compensatoria a problemi della relazione principale o dell’individuo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Perché non sei sempre così?? :amici:


Ce l’hai con me?


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che dice è esattamente quello che viene descritto da Galimberti “Il filosofo afferma che la bellezza della donna agli occhi degli uomini risiede nell'istintosessuale. Afferma inoltre che la donna appartiene al “secondo sesso” che da ogni punto di vista è inferiore all'uomo e quindi quest'ultimo deve essere comprensivo nei suoi confronti; aggiunge, poi, che l'uomo è diretto in tutto a differenza della donna che è completamente l'inverso.”


_L'arte di trattare le donne_ http://seduction.net/pub/cdt/immagini/3447.pdf è un testo che oggi definiremmo misogino e sessista, figlio ovviamente del suo tempo, quasi un "negativo" di quello da te postato di Galimberti, che sembra essersi vagamente ispirato a lui, ovviamente mutando il genere e stemperando le definizioni per adattarle alle esigenze moderne. Detto tra di noi, è un cumulo di stronzate sessiste e non mi meraviglia infatti che Galimberti ne faccia una critica tutto sommato pacata, sono della stessa pasta:

"L'uomo e la donna sono fisiologicamente diversi, mentre l'uomo si volge verso l'universale e rimane nel tempo prestante, la donna invece sfiorisce molto presto.La differenza sessuale è anche una differenza di carattere: l'uomo è rivolto verso l'universale, la donna è invece interessata a tutto ciò che è leggero, futile, le donne in genere rispondono solo ad una natura interna *istintiva*, quindi anche le premure che una donna può avere nei confronti dei figli nascono da una sorta di i*stinto alla mezzaneria* per cui le donne sono portate istintivamente a presentare a degli uomini altre donne. La donna non deve avere nessun diritto, non ha capacità alcuna di rivolgersi all'universale, *è una civetta* che vuole essere solo notata per attirare gli uomini e soddisfare i suoi propri istinti di maternità."
"Quanto più una cosa è nobile e perfetta, tanto più tardi e più lentamente giunge alla maturità. Difficilmente il maschio raggiunge la maturità della ragione e delle forze intellettuali prima dei ventotto anni; la donna, invece, già a diciotto anni; ma la sua ragione è, appunto per questo, assai limitata. Perciò le donne restano bambini per tutta la vita, vedono sempre e soltanto ciò che è più vicino, rimangono attaccate al presente, scambiano l’apparenza delle cose con la loro sostanza, e preferiscono inezie alle questioni più importanti."
"La vanità delle donne, quand’anche non fosse maggiore di quella degli uomini, ha questo di brutto, che si riversa tutta su oggetti materiali, vale a dire sulla bellezza della propria persona e quindi sul lusso, sugli ornamenti e sulla magnificenza ... Questo fatto, *unito alla sua scarsa intelligenza*, rende la donna incline allo _sperpero_; perciò uno degli antichi ha detto: δαπανηρά φύσει γυνή [per natura la donna è dissipatrice]. La vanità degli uomini, invece, si indirizza spesso verso privilegi non materiali, come l’intelligenza e l’erudizione, il coraggio, e così via".


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ce l’hai con me?


No assolutamente 

E visto che ero io rispondo anche

Io credo che un sincero interesse per una persona lo si possa intendere anche da un'ottica compensativa perché no.

Io non mi sono mai sognato di guardare negli occhi una persona pensando che è lì x compensare qualcosa nella mia relazione

Se se ne fosse andata all'istante sputandomi in faccia, le avrei detto "brava" mentre usciva

Te però parlavi di tentativi di "riparazione" di una relazione ufficiale attraverso una storia extraconiugale

O ho capito male prima?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra evidente che se il tradimento non è vissuto come una esperienza transitoria, finalizzata a una nuova relazione, non possa che essere complementare e quindi compensatoria a problemi della relazione principale o dell’individuo.


Dell’individuo può essere. Della relazione anche ma non lo condivido. Continuo a non capire come si possa godere di una cosa se la su percepisce come compensazione di quello che l’altro non ci da
Può diventarlo se la storia ufficiale è finita.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Maggio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Lei parla da amante, ex tradita, lo fa con la sua solita profonda leggerezza
> https://tiasmo-wordpress-com.cdn.am...19/02/23/la-lettera-scarlatta-la-a-di-amante/


Bellissima descrizione..soprattutto quando parla dell' incontenibile condivisione col partner dei gusti dell amante.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No assolutamente
> 
> E visto che ero io rispondo anche
> 
> ...


Non posso grassettare ma la tua parte centrale è esattamente il mio pensiero. Mi darebbe fastidio frequentare qualcuno per compensare e se percepissi che sono questo in una relazione scapperei


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dell’individuo può essere. Della relazione anche ma non lo condivido. C*ontinuo a non capire come si possa godere di una cosa se la su percepisce come compensazione di quello che l’altro non ci da*
> Può diventarlo se la storia ufficiale è finita.


Esatto.
Finisce il parallelismo.
Inoltre svilisce il contributo del  desiderio verso l'amante, che è sempre presente e determinante.
Tradire parte da quello, dalla voglia di un'altra persona.
Se devi compensare e non hai quel desiderio, non combini niente.
Insomma, quando poi capita che pensi sempre a una persona o te la sogni di notte, non puoi parlare di compensazione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che la Scavolini richiede un certo investimento ed è piacevole mostrarla a chi ci viene a trovare, ma se non si cucina mai, se i pasti non vengono consumati insieme con gioia e dialogo e si mangiano panini all’autogrill (o ostriche al ristorante) che senso ha?
> Ma davvero siete convinti che i problemi di coppia si risolvano con il tradimento?
> Gli impegni economici li abbiamo tutti, le responsabilità nei confronti dei figli anche, la fatica di rassicurare le famiglie di origine sono cose che hanno affrontato e superato anche coloro che si sono separati, si può fare.
> 
> Ma soprattutto la soluzione esistenziale si risolve scopando in giro, ma davvero?


Ma ovvio che no. Ma vuoi mettere un paio d'ore di piacere.
C'è chi corre
Chi va in piscina
Chi fa aperitivo con amici
Chi sperpera soldi nelle sale gioco
Chi fa l'amore con qualcuno che lo fa star bene

PIACERE, PURO PIACERE


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma si tradisce perché fondamentalmente fare tutte le stesse cose per tutta la vita alla fine per molti diventa uno stress.
> Quella sensazione di essere "arrivato", di non avere altro che giornate sempre uguali.
> O sei uno che tendenzialmente ama fiction e divano e non hai una grande quantità di ormoni e ti prendi un gatto, oppure il desiderio di avere altre storie ce lo hanno tutti.
> Dal desiderio alla realizzazione ci sono di mezzo tanti ostacoli sui quale varrebbe la pena indagare, una buona volta e che sono quelli che limitano il numero di tradimenti.


Quoto tutti tuoi interventi e questo piu di tutti. Altro che boiate di galimberti


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> _L'arte di trattare le donne_ http://seduction.net/pub/cdt/immagini/3447.pdf è un testo che oggi definiremmo misogino e sessista, figlio ovviamente del suo tempo, quasi un "negativo" di quello da te postato di Galimberti, che sembra essersi vagamente ispirato a lui, ovviamente mutando il genere e stemperando le definizioni per adattarle alle esigenze moderne. Detto tra di noi, è un cumulo di stronzate sessiste e non mi meraviglia infatti che Galimberti ne faccia una critica tutto sommato pacata, sono della stessa pasta:
> 
> "L'uomo e la donna sono fisiologicamente diversi, mentre l'uomo si volge verso l'universale e rimane nel tempo prestante, la donna invece sfiorisce molto presto.La differenza sessuale è anche una differenza di carattere: l'uomo è rivolto verso l'universale, la donna è invece interessata a tutto ciò che è leggero, futile, le donne in genere rispondono solo ad una natura interna *istintiva*, quindi anche le premure che una donna può avere nei confronti dei figli nascono da una sorta di i*stinto alla mezzaneria* per cui le donne sono portate istintivamente a presentare a degli uomini altre donne. La donna non deve avere nessun diritto, non ha capacità alcuna di rivolgersi all'universale, *è una civetta* che vuole essere solo notata per attirare gli uomini e soddisfare i suoi propri istinti di maternità."
> "Quanto più una cosa è nobile e perfetta, tanto più tardi e più lentamente giunge alla maturità. Difficilmente il maschio raggiunge la maturità della ragione e delle forze intellettuali prima dei ventotto anni; la donna, invece, già a diciotto anni; ma la sua ragione è, appunto per questo, assai limitata. Perciò le donne restano bambini per tutta la vita, vedono sempre e soltanto ciò che è più vicino, rimangono attaccate al presente, scambiano l’apparenza delle cose con la loro sostanza, e preferiscono inezie alle questioni più importanti."
> "La vanità delle donne, quand’anche non fosse maggiore di quella degli uomini, ha questo di brutto, che si riversa tutta su oggetti materiali, vale a dire sulla bellezza della propria persona e quindi sul lusso, sugli ornamenti e sulla magnificenza ... Questo fatto, *unito alla sua scarsa intelligenza*, rende la donna incline allo _sperpero_; perciò uno degli antichi ha detto: δαπανηρά φύσει γυνή [per natura la donna è dissipatrice]. La vanità degli uomini, invece, si indirizza spesso verso privilegi non materiali, come l’intelligenza e l’erudizione, il coraggio, e così via".


Dice quello che Galimberti afferma che ha in testa l’uomo.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi chi non tradisce è una persona vuota senza interessi e con problemi ormonali?
> Allora i traditori sono dei fighi pieni di interessi? Quali?


Chi non tradisce è uno per carattere molto rigido, che non ama il rischio, poco egoista e molto empatico. Non ha meno pulsioni degli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No assolutamente
> 
> E visto che ero io rispondo anche
> 
> ...


Sì. Hai capito male.
Se si va all’autogrill non si risolve niente.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tradire e desiderio di tradire sono due cose diverse.
> Mai provato desiderio verso un altro uomo, da sposata?
> Credo di sì, dato che è molto frequente.
> A me è capitato, certo, verso altre donne.
> ...


Sei rigido, ligio alle regole, timoroso di perdere tutto. Tanto legato al tuo mondo da non volerlo perdere neanche dopo la scoperta, cvd. Ma non per questo non desideri la collega con delle tette stupende o ci fantastichi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dell’individuo può essere. Della relazione anche ma non lo condivido. Continuo a non capire come si possa godere di una cosa se la su percepisce come compensazione di quello che l’altro non ci da
> Può diventarlo se la storia ufficiale è finita.


Se compensa l’individuo, come può accadere senza essere in rapporto con una “carenza” del rapporto principale?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Finisce il parallelismo.
> Inoltre svilisce il contributo del  desiderio verso l'amante, che è sempre presente e determinante.
> Tradire parte da quello, dalla voglia di un'altra persona.
> ...


Ma la compensazione individuale può essere anche il bisogno di provare desiderio.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se compensa l’individuo, come può accadere senza essere in rapporto con una “carenza” del rapporto principale?


Se penso a me non avevo carenze nel mio rapporto. Ho conosciuto una persona che mi ha fatto desiderare altro e mi ha dato tanto come individuo
In effetti compensare non è il verbo che avrei usato 
Ripeto quando ho avuto la sensazione che fosse una compensazione anni dopo mi sono fermata proprio perché non era “corretto” per nessuno


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Chi non tradisce è uno per carattere molto rigido, che non ama il rischio, poco egoista e molto empatico. Non ha meno pulsioni degli altri.


Chi non tradisce Ama [emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma ovvio che no. Ma vuoi mettere un paio d'ore di piacere.
> C'è chi corre
> Chi va in piscina
> Chi fa aperitivo con amici
> ...


https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edonismo

Ma chi ha una visione edonista l’ha comunicato a chi dorme nella stessa casa? 
Lo dice al datore di lavoro quando si diverte invece di lavorare?
Tramette la stessa filosofia ai figli o pretende che riordino e facciano i compiti?


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma ovvio che no. Ma vuoi mettere un paio d'ore di piacere.
> C'è chi corre
> Chi va in piscina
> Chi fa aperitivo con amici
> ...


Tutti quelli elencati tranne l ultimo arrecano danno a chi hai affianco. Questa è la differenza. E non diciamo cazzate che scopare fuori casa (a meno che non sia un gioco condiviso con lo stesso) non è togliere qualcosa al partner.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Chi non tradisce è uno per carattere molto rigido, che non ama il rischio, poco egoista e molto empatico. Non ha meno pulsioni degli altri.


Invece chi tradisce è un figo, elastico (con se stesso forse) egoista, mancante di empatia, con forti pulsioni?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se penso a me non avevo carenze nel mio rapporto. Ho conosciuto una persona che mi ha fatto desiderare altro e mi ha dato tanto come individuo
> In effetti compensare non è il verbo che avrei usato
> Ripeto quando ho avuto la sensazione che fosse una compensazione anni dopo mi sono fermata proprio perché non era “corretto” per nessuno


Quindi quell’ALTRO non c’era nella relazione matrimoniale.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tutti quelli elencati tranne l ultimo arrecano danno a chi hai affianco. Questa è la differenza. E non diciamo cazzate che scopare fuori casa (a meno che non sia un gioco condiviso con lo stesso) non è togliere qualcosa al partner.


Gli togli la possibilità di sapere
Poi in molti casi togli altro e sono i casi che insisto , non capisco


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Chi non tradisce Ama [emoji41].


Non so. Penso di no. Ho tradito pur amando. Ma il mix di rigidita, paura, empatia mi ha fatto tradire in un modo differente da mia moglie, che per carattere è una egoista e che non valuta mai il rischio delle sue azioni..difronte a una sbandata abbiamo agito molto diversamente. Eppure ci amiamo. Ne sono certo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tutti quelli elencati tranne l ultimo arrecano danno a chi hai a fianco. Questa è la differenza. E non diciamo cazzate che scopare fuori casa (a meno che non sia un gioco condiviso con lo stesso) non è togliere qualcosa al partner.


Anche se condiviso toglie comunque l’esclusività. 
L’esclusività è un elemento importante in una relazione? È un segno di valore che ognuno dà all’altro?


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non so. Penso di no. Ho tradito pur amando. Ma il mix di rigidita, paura, empatia mi ha fatto tradire in un modo differente da mia moglie, che per carattere è una egoista e che non valuta mai il rischio delle sue azioni..difronte a una sbandata abbiamo agito molto diversamente. Eppure ci amiamo. Ne sono certo.


Tradiresti tuo figlio? [emoji41]


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Hai capito male.
> Se si va all’autogrill non si risolve niente.


Mah.. qui in Toscana "risolvere" ha un significato diverso allora..

Perché anche secondo me non si "risolve" nulla.. e ripeto che se una donna mi abbracciasse dicendo che sta "risolvendo" suoi problemi di coppia, scapperei al volo


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece chi tradisce è un figo, elastico (con se stesso forse) egoista, mancante di empatia, con forti pulsioni?


Figo no. Forti pulsioni come tutti. Il resto si. Devi essere per forza egoista, doppio e incline al rischio.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. qui in Toscana "risolvere" ha un significato diverso allora..
> 
> Perché anche secondo me non si "risolve" nulla.. e ripeto che se una donna mi abbracciasse dicendo che sta "risolvendo" suoi problemi di coppia, scapperei al volo


Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non posso grassettare ma la tua parte centrale è esattamente il mio pensiero. Mi darebbe fastidio frequentare qualcuno per compensare e se percepissi che sono questo in una relazione scapperei


Ci sono tante belle persone a questo mondo, che non capisco perché bisogna essere spinti a conoscerle solo perché si è nel bisogno di "risolvere" qualcosa in casa

Mah.. il mondo è buffo


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Tradiresti tuo figlio? [emoji41]


Ovvio che no. Ma quando mi fa incazzare di brutto me ne allontano ...e lo amo di meno. E infatti ho preferenza per la seconda..di carattere molto piu dolce ed affine. Alla lunga potrei decidere di dedicarmi molto piu alla seconda che alla prima..pur rispettando i miei doveri. E cmq la relazione genitori figli non è quella di una coppia.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci sono tante belle persone a questo mondo, che non capisco perché bisogna essere spinti a conoscerle solo perché si è nel bisogno di "risolvere" qualcosa in casa
> 
> Mah.. il mondo è buffo


Vero nel momento che non ci trombi e chiedi  rispetto al partner [emoji41]


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ovvio che no. Ma quando mi fa incazzare di brutto me ne allontano ...e lo amo di meno. E infatti ho preferenza per la seconda..di carattere molto piu dolce ed affine. Alla lunga potrei decidere di dedicarmi molto piu alla seconda che alla prima..pur rispettando i miei doveri. E cmq la relazione genitori figli non è quella di una coppia.


Però le hai tirate su con determinati principi [emoji41] fate ciò che dico ma non fate ciò che faccio [emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. qui in Toscana "risolvere" ha un significato diverso allora..
> 
> Perché anche secondo me non si "risolve" nulla.. e ripeto che se una donna mi abbracciasse dicendo che sta "risolvendo" suoi problemi di coppia, scapperei al volo


Si compensa.. :idea:


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche se condiviso toglie comunque l’esclusività.
> L’esclusività è un elemento importante in una relazione? È un segno di valore che ognuno dà all’altro?


Perdonami ma no. Ho visto un intervista a una coppia di scambisti. Entrambi concordavano. Accettavano la scopata extra solo se organizzata insieme, scegliendo luogo e persona coinvolta. Perfino la lingerie. Li rendeva coppia. Ma affermavano che se uno dei due avesse organizzato incontro da solo con la stessa persona sarebbe stato tradimento. Sentivano mancare il senso di coppia. In un caso c era un gioco di coppia che rinsaldava. Nell altro la menzogna. Eppure il gesto è lo stesso. E li capisco benissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perdonami ma no. Ho visto un intervista a una coppia di scambisti. Entrambi concordavano. Accettavano la scopata extra solo se organizzata insieme, scegliendo luogo e persona coinvolta. Perfino la lingerie. Li rendeva coppia. Ma se uno dei due avesse organizzato incontro da solo con la stessa persona sarebbe stato tradimento. Sentivano mancare il senso di coppia. In un caso c era un gioco di coppia che rinsaldava. Nell altro la menzogna. Eppure il gesto è lo stesso. E li capisco benissimo.


L’esclusività è la premessa alla intimità, non genitale, ma interiore.
Quelli sono uniti dalla complicità e dal reciproco controllo. Oltretutto controllo esterno che fa supporre il controllo della interiorità che invece resta oscura.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’esclusività è la premessa alla intimità, non genitale, ma interiore.
> Quelli sono uniti dalla complicità e dal reciproco controllo. Oltretutto controllo esterno che fa supporre il controllo della interiorità che invece resta oscura.


Infatti poi dicevano che il vero rischio è che uno possa poi innamorarsi. E l'organizzarsi senza condivisione ne era una conferma.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Infatti poi dicevano che il vero rischio è che uno possa poi innamorarsi. E l'organizzarsi senza condivisione ne era una conferma.


Ma la complicità è ben diversa dalla intimità.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la complicità è ben diversa dalla intimità.


Si e quindi?mi so perso . Resta che io manco per complicità  lo accetterei. Ops...mi sa che lo sto accettando già


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dice quello che Galimberti afferma che ha in testa l’uomo.


Sì, di Neanderthal.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vero nel momento che non ci trombi e chiedi  rispetto al partner [emoji41]


Il tema del 3d non è sul rispetto al partner

Che peraltro il "rispetto" è collocato in tanti posti, e non solo in mezzo alle gambe


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si e quindi?mi so perso . Resta che io manco per complicità  lo accetterei. Ops...mi sa che lo sto accettando già


Eri stato possibilista.
Succede di non essere chiari, si scrive di impulso.
Gli impulsi dovrebbero essere frenati


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, di Neanderthal.


Non parlano di loro stessi, ma elaborano una teoria in base a esperienze empiriche.
Non ti conoscono :mexican:


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sei rigido, ligio alle regole, timoroso di perdere tutto. Tanto legato al tuo mondo da non volerlo perdere neanche dopo la scoperta, cvd. Ma non per questo non desideri la collega con delle tette stupende o ci fantastichi.


Anche tu la conosci?


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la compensazione individuale può essere anche il bisogno di provare desiderio.


Uhm, no.
Non si desidera il desiderio.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, no.
> Non si desidera il desiderio.


Sicuro?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, no.
> Non si desidera il desiderio.


Quoto


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece chi tradisce è un figo, elastico (con se stesso forse) egoista, mancante di empatia, con forti pulsioni?


Egoista: sì. E non è detto sia un difetto.
Figo: beh, almeno deve piacere a chi gli piace
Elastico: sicuramente
Mancante di empatia: se pensi a cosa potrebbe provare chi tradisce dubito saresti capace di farlo
forti pulsioni: e che cazzo! Sì!


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. qui in Toscana "risolvere" ha un significato diverso allora..
> 
> Perché anche secondo me non si "risolve" nulla.. e ripeto che se una donna mi abbracciasse dicendo che sta "risolvendo" suoi problemi di coppia, scapperei al volo


Pure se è una gnocca della madonna che a letto si trasforma nella porca dei tuoi sogni?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Egoista: sì. E non è detto sia un difetto.
> Figo: beh, almeno deve piacere a chi gli piace
> Elastico: sicuramente
> Mancante di empatia: se pensi a cosa potrebbe provare chi tradisce dubito saresti capace di farlo
> forti pulsioni: e che cazzo! Sì!


https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulsione


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il tema del 3d non è sul rispetto al partner
> 
> Che peraltro il "rispetto" è collocato in tanti posti, e non solo in mezzo alle gambe


Infatti non è fra le gambe [emoji41], e nella testa [emoji41].
Se non c'è ,  non c'è [emoji41]


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Pure se è una gnocca della madonna che a letto si trasforma nella porca dei tuoi sogni?


Se ti muove quello allora tutto può essere


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perdonami ma no. Ho visto un intervista a una coppia di scambisti. Entrambi concordavano. Accettavano la scopata extra solo se organizzata insieme, scegliendo luogo e persona coinvolta. Perfino la lingerie. Li rendeva coppia. Ma affermavano che se uno dei due avesse organizzato incontro da solo con la stessa persona sarebbe stato tradimento. Sentivano mancare il senso di coppia. In un caso c era un gioco di coppia che rinsaldava. Nell altro la menzogna. Eppure il gesto è lo stesso. E li capisco benissimo.


:up:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Pure se è una gnocca della madonna che a letto si trasforma nella porca dei tuoi sogni?


Si, certo

Esistono le puttane per quel tipo di desideri

E non è un caso che esistano da quando è nato il genere umano


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Infatti non è fra le gambe [emoji41], e nella testa [emoji41].
> Se non c'è ,  non c'è [emoji41]


No no.. quello che dicevi te, è esattamente fra le gambe vai tranquillo :rotfl:

Mica che non possa essere anche lì, eh?

Ma se si parla di rispetto, io sono disponibile a parlarne se è rispetto a tutto tondo

Sennò è come parlare del rispetto degli animali, quando vedi i cacciatori, e poi dimenticarselo quando si va a tavola a ordinare la bistecca


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non parlano di loro stessi, ma elaborano una teoria in base a esperienze empiriche.
> Non ti conoscono :mexican:


Cambiassero giro allora.
Va beh, ma Recalcati è un tombeur de femmes, non può far altro che esaltare l'oggetto della sua passione.
Galimberti, che fa, invece? 
Vediamo che dice del tradimento, per esempio:rotfl::rotfl::
"_Ma in ogni fedeltà che non conosce il tradimento e neppure ne ipotizza la possibilità c'è troppa infanzia, troppa ingenuità, troppa paura di vivere con le sole nostre forze, troppa incapacità di amare se appena si annuncia un profilo d'ombra. Eppure senza questo profilo d'ombra, quella che puerilmente chiamano "fedeltà" è l'incapacità di abbandonare lidi protetti, di uscire a briglia sciolta e a proprio rischio verso le regioni sconosciute della vita che si offrono solo a quanti sanno dire per davvero "addio". E in ogni addio c'è lo stigma del tradimento e insieme dell'emancipazione. C'è il lato oscuro della fedeltà che però è anche ciò che le conferisce il suo significato e che la rende possibile. Fedeltà e tradimento devono infatti l'una all'altro la densità del loro essere che emancipa non solo il traditore ma anche il tradito, risvegliando l'un l'altro dal loro sonno e dalla loro pigrizia emancipativa impropriamente scambiata per "amore". Gioco di prestigio di parole per confondere le carte e barare al gioco della vita. Il traditore di solito queste cose le sa, meno il tradito che, quando non si rifugia nella vendetta, nel cinismo, nella negazione o nella scelta paranoide, finisce per consegnarsi a quel tradimento di sé che è la svalutazione di se stesso per non essere più amato dall'altro, senza così accorgersi che allora, nel tempo della fedeltà, la sua identità era solo un dono dell'altro. _
_e niente impedisce di dire a tutti coloro che si sentono traditi che forse un giorno hanno scelto chi li avrebbe traditi per poter incontrare se stessi, come un giorno Gesù scelse Giuda per incontrare il suo destino. Sembra infatti che la legge della vita sia scritta più nel segno del tradimento che in quello della fedeltà, forse perché la vita preferisce di più chi ha incontrato se stesso e sa chi davvero è, rispetto a chi ha evitato di farlo per stare rannicchiato in un'area protetta dove il camuffamento dei nomi fa chiamare fedeltà e amore quello che in realtà è insicurezza o addirittura rifiuto di sapere chi davvero si è, per il terrore di incontrare se stessi, un giorno almeno, prima di morire, con il rischio di non essere mai davvero nati. "


_


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Però!


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No no.. quello che dicevi te, è esattamente fra le gambe vai tranquillo :rotfl:
> 
> Mica che non possa essere anche lì, eh?
> 
> ...


Quella è coerenza [emoji41].
Ecco hai dipinto il traditore parla bene in famiglia  e fotte meglio fuori [emoji23].


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Cambiassero giro allora.
> Va beh, ma Recalcati è un tombeur de femmes, non può far altro che esaltare l'oggetto della sua passione.
> Galimberti, che fa, invece?
> Vediamo che dice del tradimento, per esempio:rotfl::rotfl::
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Però!


Eh sì. Mica pizza e fichi.
C’è da pensarci su.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quella è coerenza [emoji41].
> Ecco hai dipinto il traditore parla bene in famiglia  e fotte meglio fuori [emoji23].


Siamo tutti incoerenti

Io ho superato la 50ina, e qualcosina della vita forse so..

Se venissi a casa tua 20 minuti o potessi rumare nel tuo privato come mail o cellulare, troverei sicuramente un carico di incoerenza che riempire la stiva di una nave sarebbe un volo.

La differenza io credo, è presentarla e metterla in gioco, oppure nasconderla per poter prendere utile posizione


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Siamo tutti incoerenti
> 
> Io ho superato la 50ina, e qualcosina della vita forse so..
> 
> ...


Incoerenza o contraddizioni?


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Cambiassero giro allora.
> Va beh, ma Recalcati è un tombeur de femmes, non può far altro che esaltare l'oggetto della sua passione.
> Galimberti, che fa, invece?
> Vediamo che dice del tradimento, per esempio:rotfl::rotfl::
> ...


Caspita [emoji41]. 
Quindi forza Giuda[emoji16].
Preferisco la mia " insicurezza " che tradire chi ha condiviso con me trenta anni di vita [emoji41] e non trenta denari.


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh sì. Mica pizza e fichi.
> C’è da pensarci su.


Io ho la sensazione che descriva sé stesso.
E non è affatto sbagliato ciò che scrive, anche se è valido per alcuni contesti, tra cui probabilmente la sua esperienza.
In pratica secondo lui tradire è affermare sé stessi, essere fedeli creare una zona comfort dove annichilire... cosa?
il desiderio.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Incoerenza o contraddizioni?


Si somigliano come termini..

Se ti dichiari ostinatamente coerente con un modello, io direi più "incoerenza"

Prendi mia moglie, convinta ambientalista che se tiro un goccio d'olio fritto nel lavandino, potrebbe anche strozzarmi perché "rovino l'ambiente"

Però lei fa 40 minuti di doccia bollente di cui la metà a vuoto (Perché lascia scorrere stando fuori), e tutto il pattume che scaricano i fumi nell'aria non lo calcola

E se glielo faccio notare mica mi dice che ho ragione eh? 

Si incazza :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho la sensazione che descriva sé stesso.
> E non è affatto sbagliato ciò che scrive, anche se è valido per alcuni contesti, tra cui probabilmente la sua esperienza.
> In pratica secondo lui tradire è affermare sé stessi, essere fedeli creare una zona comfort dove annichilire... cosa?
> il desiderio.


No.
L’avevo letto così anni fa.
Invece adesso mi sembra una cosa molto bella e importante.
L’amore che si considera sicuro non è amore.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Siamo tutti incoerenti
> 
> Io ho superato la 50ina, e qualcosina della vita forse so..
> 
> ...


Ne sai troppo[emoji41].
Non vivo in gabbia [emoji41] ho continui contatti con il gentil sesso [emoji7]. Ma oltre la battuta  anche porno o l'aperitivo in piazza non vado.
Tirare su una famiglia con sani principi è dura [emoji41] , non credo che ci siano traditori che insegnino ai figli che il tradimento è una vacanza[emoji41]vero?
Quello che scrivete qua [emoji41] spiegatelo ai vostri figli[emoji41].
Questa è coerenza [emoji16].


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si somigliano come termini..
> 
> Se ti dichiari ostinatamente coerente con un modello, io direi più "incoerenza"
> 
> ...


Sarebbe incoerente se scaricasse l’olio quando non ha voglia di raccoglierlo. L’acqua usata è una contraddizione.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe incoerente se scaricasse l’olio quando non ha voglia di raccoglierlo. L’acqua usata è una contraddizione.


Come vocaboli, io la contraddizione la vedo più legata a una volontà dichiarata (voglio risparmiare sulle bollette)

L'incoerenza la vedo più legata a una "adesione a un modello" (io sono....)


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ne sai troppo[emoji41].
> Non vivo in gabbia [emoji41] ho continui contatti con il gentil sesso [emoji7]. Ma oltre la battuta  anche porno o l'aperitivo in piazza non vado.
> Tirare su una famiglia con sani principi è dura [emoji41] , non credo che ci siano traditori che insegnino ai figli che il tradimento è una vacanza[emoji41]vero?
> Quello che scrivete qua [emoji41] spiegatelo ai vostri figli[emoji41].
> Questa è coerenza [emoji16].


Eh lo so, sono vecchio

Io ho imparato che chi si arroga il diritto di "insegnare" a andare a destra, nove volte su 10 va a sinistra (o c'è andato a lungo, e non lo dice)

E sono gli insegnanti più rigidi e intransigenti, generalmente.

Tu pensa.. te non eri iscritto, ma qui dentro c'erano degli "insegnanti" eccezionali (in pubblico) maestri di correttezza e moralità (femmine soprattutto)

Che poi privatamente facevano delle porcate a ogni livello,  che avrebbero fatto vomitare i maiali  :rotfl:

Te sei ancora troppo giovane.. :mexican:


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh lo so, sono vecchio
> 
> Io ho imparato che chi si arroga il diritto di "insegnare" a andare a destra, nove volte su 10 va a sinistra (o c'è andato a lungo, e non lo dice)
> 
> ...


Insegnare è per me la cosa più difficile al mondo , come fai sbagli [emoji16].
Per vedere le porcate non c'era bisogno di stare qua dentro [emoji41] basta voltarsi dietro o vedere fra i parenti [emoji41].
Nella vita non si ha mai la certezza di chi hai accanto tantomeno difronte sul pulpito [emoji41].
Tanto per dirne una trombava più il prete del mio paese che il figo della piazza [emoji41].
Sicuramente  sei giovane dentro [emoji16] come dici te stai senza pensieri è tutto relativo [emoji16].


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma ovvio che no. Ma vuoi mettere un paio d'ore di piacere.
> C'è chi corre
> Chi va in piscina
> Chi fa aperitivo con amici
> ...


e che cos'è il piacere puro?
perchè se significa senza struttura mentale /psicologica/emozionale personalmente non lo conosco e nemmeno ne sono incuriosita


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2019)

poi la domanda banale e scontata rimane sempre quanto è lecito e ci lasci indifferenti il prezzo da far pagare agli altri per un piacere che non ho capito se l'aggettivo puro impreziosisce o sminuisce


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Insegnare è per me la cosa più difficile al mondo , come fai sbagli [emoji16].
> Per vedere le porcate non c'era bisogno di stare qua dentro [emoji41] basta voltarsi dietro o vedere fra i parenti [emoji41].
> Nella vita non si ha mai la certezza di chi hai accanto tantomeno difronte sul pulpito [emoji41].
> Tanto per dirne una trombava più il prete del mio paese che il figo della piazza [emoji41].
> Sicuramente  sei giovane dentro [emoji16] come dici te stai senza pensieri è tutto relativo [emoji16].


Io tutta questa gente che scopa tutta allegrona senza pensieri, ti dirò.. devo ancora conoscerla..

Magari non l'ho incontrata.. ma.. 

Secondo me sono in gran parte proiezioni personali basate su vecchi film della Fenech e di Bombolo e Alvaro Vitali :rotfl:

E comunque mio figlio è ancora piccolo, per parlare e spiegare a certi livelli.. 

Ma ogni tanto mi chiede: 

"papà ma te come fai a sopportare mamma e essere sempre così tranquillo?"  :carneval: 

Come dice  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] è equilibrio.. che non vuol dire riparazione/risoluzione

Ognuno trova il suo.. c'è chi lo trova andando a sbofonchiare sul collo della gente.. 

Ognuno ha il suo


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io tutta questa gente che scopa tutta allegrona senza pensieri, ti dirò.. devo ancora conoscerla..
> 
> Magari non l'ho incontrata.. ma..
> 
> ...


Ad esempio su questo post io ci aprirei un thread se non ti offendi.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io tutta questa gente che scopa tutta allegrona senza pensieri, ti dirò.. devo ancora conoscerla..
> 
> Magari non l'ho incontrata.. ma..
> 
> ...


Quando avrai un regista che prenderà spunto dalle tue scappatelle  e ci gira un film ti potrai mettere sullo stesso piano di un mio parente [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] .

Piccola osservazione te la sei presa comoda per fare un figlio[emoji41] [emoji41]


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il calcolo delle probabilità presuppone che si voglia vincere, mentre la chiave per me è il PRESENTE. Un presente che non fa pensare al futuro.
> 
> P.S. Ho una visualizzazione della pagina deformata.


Secondo me nel complesso è una riflessione amara. Lei è anche la moglie che ha perso. Non banalmente l'amore ma tutto il mondo che girava intorno alla coppia.


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Bellissima descrizione..soprattutto quando parla dell' incontenibile condivisione col partner dei gusti dell amante.


Il blog regala veramente molti attimi di risa e riflessioni profonde. Credo abbia pubblicato anche libri e sicuramente hanno tratto un film dai suoi scritti. Enrica tesio.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ad esempio su questo post io ci aprirei un thread se non ti offendi.


Ciò che si mette in pubblico diventa patrimonio pubblico

E il suo uso è automaticamente libero

Se mi offendessi sarei semplicemente un coglione reale :mexican:

Hai carta bianca a usare quel post come meglio credi


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edonismo
> 
> Ma chi ha una visione edonista l’ha comunicato a chi dorme nella stessa casa?
> Lo dice al datore di lavoro quando si diverte invece di lavorare?
> Tramette la stessa filosofia ai figli o pretende che riordino e facciano i compiti?


 riuscire ad isolare solo il piacere no?
Non sto dicendo che è giusto, sto dicendo come viene vissuto nella maggior parte dei casi.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quando avrai un regista che prenderà spunto dalle tue scappatelle  e ci gira un film ti potrai mettere sullo stesso piano di un mio parente [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] .
> 
> Piccola osservazione te la sei presa comoda per fare un figlio[emoji41] [emoji41]


Ma chi scappa? :rotfl:

Siamo tutti schiavi delle nostre catene.. chi x un verso chi x l'altro..

La differenza e riconoscerle


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma chi scappa? :rotfl:
> 
> Siamo tutti schiavi delle nostre catene.. chi x un verso chi x l'altro..
> 
> La differenza e riconoscerle



Ti senti schiavo , scappa e non tornare [emoji41].
Altrimenti sei uno schiavo di comodo [emoji41].


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ti senti schiavo , scappa e non tornare [emoji41].
> Altrimenti sei uno schiavo di comodo [emoji41].


Eh caro mio..

Avessi vent'anni.. ma ormai l'ho nel culo fino alle palle :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Secondo me nel complesso è una riflessione amara. Lei è anche la moglie che ha perso. Non banalmente l'amore ma tutto il mondo che girava intorno alla coppia.


Sì.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> riuscire ad isolare solo il piacere no?
> Non sto dicendo che è giusto, sto dicendo come viene vissuto nella maggior parte dei casi.


Una contraddizione interna un bel po’ più rilevante della lunga doccia della moglie di Skorpio.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che ci sia una quantità enorme di persone che non sono in grado di compiere un minimo lavoro di introspezione, non significa che no ci siano significati ignoti agli stessi individui.
> Si tradisce per problemi relazionali o problemi individuali. Proprio problemi di identità.
> Anche se c’è chi fa differenze di genere, come Galimberti, io non sono convintissima.
> 
> ...


Mah... per un periodo di tempo (fortunatamente non troppo lungo ) ho cercato di trovare spiegazioni contorte  a molti quesiti... che in realtà sono probabilmente molto più semplici ...
Quando il tuo vicino di scrivania sposato ti dice per 200 volte che tradire è una cosa normale e che se ne è fatte un paio giusto quella settimana ..quando la collega ti dice “non fare la bigotta, che sara’ Mai!”...  le introspezioni si ridimensionano ....


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mah... per un periodo di tempo (fortunatamente non troppo lungo ) ho cercato di trovare spiegazioni contorte  a molti quesiti... che in realtà sono probabilmente molto più semplici ...
> Quando il tuo vicino di scrivania sposato ti dice per 200 volte che tradire è una cosa normale e che se ne è fatte un paio giusto quella settimana ..quando la collega ti dice “non fare la bigotta, che sara’ Mai!”...  le introspezioni si ridimensionano ....


Ma devi anche provare attrazione per chi gira intorno e sai che vive le relazioni a quel livello.
A te piacerebbe sentirti “che sarà mai?!” ?


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma devi anche provare attrazione per chi gira intorno e sai che vive le relazioni a quel livello.
> A te piacerebbe sentirti “che sarà mai?!” ?


A me no ....a me ...
Ma guarda che non tutti si fanno certi scrupoli ... esci,mangi, bevi e trombi .... 
per entrambi e’ perlopiu un “che sarà mai ..”
..che a volte sfugge di mano


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A me no ....a me ...
> Ma guarda che non tutti si fanno certi scrupoli ... esci,mangi, bevi e trombi ....
> per entrambi e’ perlopiu un “che sarà mai ..”
> ..che a volte sfugge di mano


“Chi si somiglia si piglia” senza dubbio.
Però non credo a reale superficialità di tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi la domanda banale e scontata rimane sempre quanto è lecito e ci lasci indifferenti il prezzo da far pagare agli altri per un piacere che non ho capito se l'aggettivo puro impreziosisce o sminuisce


sinceramente, ogni cosa che fai durante la giornata pensi solo  di fare cose giuste per gli altri?


----------



## Lostris (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma devi anche provare attrazione per chi gira intorno e sai che vive le relazioni a quel livello.
> A te piacerebbe sentirti “che sarà mai?!” ?


Dubito che alla “che sarà mai” di turno la cosa venga posta esattamente in questi termini.

Che non significa passare automaticamente all’”amore della vita”...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dubito che alla “che sarà mai” di turno la cosa venga posta esattamente in questi termini.
> 
> Che non significa passare automaticamente all’”amore della vita”...


Nell’ambiente in cui vale il “perché no?” si sa di essere intercambiabili. Se piace...


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sinceramente, ogni cosa che fai durante la giornata pensi solo  di fare cose giuste per gli altri?


più che altro per me; non mi piace passare dalla parte del torto.e in soldoni se desidero trovare un bagno pulito lo lascio come lo vorrei trovare
e così via
che sono tutt'altro che perfettina , provocare piace anche a me. ma esigendo rispetto non posso che rispettare


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro per me; non mi piace passare dalla parte del torto.e in soldoni se desidero trovare un bagno pulito lo lascio come lo vorrei trovare
> e così via
> che sono tutt'altro che perfettina , provocare piace anche a me. ma esigendo rispetto non posso che rispettare


 nel tempo mi sono resa conto che pur esigendo rispetto, perché ne do, sono sempre rimasta delusa. Quindi ho iniziato a correggere il tiro.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh caro mio..
> 
> Avessi vent'anni.. ma ormai l'ho nel culo fino alle palle :rotfl:


Chi sta meglio di te [emoji16]. Come dicono chiagni e fotti [emoji41].


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nel tempo mi sono resa conto che pur esigendo rispetto, perché ne do, sono sempre rimasta delusa. Quindi ho iniziato a correggere il tiro.


non c'è logica .con questa stessa giustificazione ognuno di noi si manleva dalla responsabilità di rispettare gli altri ; serpente che si morde la coda in eterno.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dubito che alla “che sarà mai” di turno


Coppia di amanti "chessaramai" (lei) e "perfarsidurisate" (lui)

:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nel tempo mi sono resa conto che pur esigendo rispetto, perché ne do, sono sempre rimasta delusa. Quindi ho iniziato a correggere il tiro.


Bisogna distinguere tra dare rispetto e essere acquiescenti, come essere assertivi o irrispettosi.


----------



## Lostris (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Coppia di amanti "chessaramai" (lei) e "perfarsidurisate" (lui)
> 
> :carneval:


Così a occhio sembrano ben assortiti :singleeye:


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Così a occhio sembrano ben assortiti :singleeye:


Si, ben assortiti

Non proprio amanti diabolici ecco.. :rotfl: quello no

Però ben assortiti si :mexican:


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'è logica .con questa stessa giustificazione ognuno di noi si manleva dalla responsabilità di rispettare gli altri ; serpente che si morde la coda in eterno.


non è manlevare. Io rispetto sempre, diciamo che ho iniziato anche a non soccombere


----------



## MariLea (6 Giugno 2019)

*Anche il fagiano viene a nausea*

Si racconta che l’abate Celestino Galiani, Abate Maggiore alla corte di Napoli, una sorta di ministro dell’istruzione, ammonisse re Carlo I di Borbone per le sue frequenti scappatelle extraconiugali richiamandolo alla fedeltà del talamo e mettendo in risalto come la regina Maria Amalia fosse oltretutto una donna eccellente, di gran virtù, giovane ed affascinante, al cui confronto le altre non reggevano.
 Il Re, imbarazzato, ascoltava e non rispondeva né aveva modo di giustificarsi, così la cosa andava avanti.
 Un giorno, dopo un ennesimo rimbrotto dai toni alquanto accesi, il Re, forse nel tentativo di rabbonire alquanto il Prelato, si risolse di invitarlo alla sua mensa.
 A conclusione del pranzo l’Ospite, compiaciuto, espresse un giudizio lusinghiero su tutto il cibo, che definì eccellente, di qualità squisita, ottimamente cucinato, gustoso al palato, gradevole all’olfatto, piacevole alla vista, degno della mensa del Re, ben diverso dai suoi soliti pasti costituiti da legumi e verdure; ma soprattutto lodò il fagiano che gli era stato servito, eccezionale, prelibato, sublime, divino, una delizia per il palato.
 Colpito dall’entusiasmo e dalle proclamate qualità del cibo, il Sovrano dispose che il Religioso fosse commensale fisso a tavola e diede ordine che gli somministrassero sempre fagiani.
 Dopo un certo tempo però l’Abate pregò il Monarca di dispensarlo dalla frequenza della mensa non riuscendogli più gradito il pranzo, per quanto ottimo, desiderando egli cambiare, anche se con pietanze meno nobili, e concluse la supplica: “ Maestà, sempre fagiano, sempre fagiano, mi è venuto a nausea”.
Il Re accolse la richiesta e nel congedarlo gli disse: “ Abà! sempre Maria Amalia, sempre Maria Amalia, sempre Maria Amalia …”.


----------

